# Hello to all



## bobberqer (Dec 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello to all the forum members... I reside up here North of the Mason Dixon Line, in the Big SpareRib, formerly known as the Big Apple... looking forward to participating... I see a few names I recognize from other forums, so I do not feel like a complete stranger


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are welcome here and we love Q-View
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Sign up for Jeff's 5-day eCourse


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me be among the first to welcome you to SMF bob!!! Great bunch of folks here!!! I'm sure you're gonna love it.


----------



## richtee (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Bob!


----------



## monty (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Bob!

Let us know a little about your experience and we surely love it when folks post pics of their smokes, called Q-view.

Happy you found us!

Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## rip (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site, full of info and downright good members.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Bob!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! You've come to a great place with lots of helpful people. Let us know what kind of equipment you're working with. That way if you have questions you'll get better answers. Just make yourself at home and look around. We're glad you're here.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure you will fit right in with the friendly folks here.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob:

Nice to have you.  The "Big Spare Rib", huh.  I like that.

you will meet a lot of good folks and enjoy yourself here.

Once again, Welcome to SMF.

Skip


----------



## ron50 (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome Bob -

Glad you joined us. Jump right in - and join us.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 9, 2007)

Bob welcome to the forum. Lots of wonderful people and great info and smoke here.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from Canada ... I've learned a ton of things here ... enjoy!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome Bob...  this is a great site with lots of friendly folks!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmmm.....for some reason that name rings a bell. 

How's it going Bobber?


----------



## bobberqer (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey all, thansk for the warm welcome... hope to see you all frequently.. and don't listen to anything Fat Back Joe, or Chef Skip tells you about me.. it might be true!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL  Your rep has not been tarnished although I have used some direct quotes from you, I did not mention your name so you have a clean slate.


----------



## dingle (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum BOB. Enjoy!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Bobberqer, glad to have you with us! So, you know FBJ huh...? We'll try not to hold that against ya'...


----------



## muddy pond (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome welcome welcome.......SMF is a great place to smoke one.......


----------

